# LOVE this bike..can anyone tell me about it?



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 29, 2012)

While perusing ebay I came across this girl. She reminds me of a Western Flyer x53 and I love her lines and accessories. I am kind of at the end of my bike buying having aquired most of the bikes I love and a TON of restoration projects consequently but I'd buy her just to keep her whole.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1949-MERCUR...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c55ab4d0


----------



## Boris (Mar 29, 2012)

Why stop now? If you bought this bike, you'd have one each of every girls bike in the world.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 29, 2012)

You just slay me.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 29, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> You just slay me.




Carefull... don't encourage Dave....    Wow, that bike was really built! dem t'was de good 'ol days.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 29, 2012)

Here's her 1949 catalog debut - quite a looker - I say go for it!

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle213/picture748


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 29, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Here's her 1949 catalog debut - quite a looker - I say go for it!
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle213/picture748



Thanks dfa! She was a beauty in her day!
Brian, does he ever really need any encouragement?


----------



## JOEL (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful design! I don't think I have seen this model with the wedge headlight. Condition wise I would say that the opening bid is a little high but not absurd... If you could find a cleaner one it could probably be bought for the same $$.


----------



## robertc (Mar 29, 2012)

Celeste,

I looked over this bike closely and she looks like she would clean up wonderful without a lot of work or expense. A couple of tires and she would be ready to ride.

 As for having to many bikes, my girlfriend Regina’s daughter once made a smart remark to me “ why do you have so many bikes?, you can only ride but one at a time” My reply was “you only have two feet but how many shoes do you own” You can never have too many of what you enjoy. 

If you like her buy her. You’ll find time to ride.

Robert


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 29, 2012)

If you love it, buy it and there ain't no way he is going to sell it at the current price, so make a reasonable offer.
I would not wait around for a better one as I cannot recall seeing this model in the years I have been collecting.
I may have mentioned to you that I know of a ladies x-53 in reasonable shape sans the rear fender bridge and fender light I could probably get it to you for 300 plus shipping.
Chris


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 29, 2012)

*great bike*

These are not all that common. It would be worth making an offer. Shipping is low so you might want to make sure it will be safely shipped. I dont think the price is off. Springer 100+ rear rack 100+ light 100ish guard 50 you get the point. I am a big fan of the body lines of that bike! Cant say I have seen another. I had a mens and although It road crappy, the looks were unique.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 29, 2012)

Its sold, Did you buy it?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the boys version if yours needs company...


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 29, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Its sold, Did you buy it?



Let's just say I made him an offer he didn't refuse


----------



## robertc (Mar 29, 2012)

Do you still have room for flowers in your shop? LOL


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 30, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> Here's her 1949 catalog debut - quite a looker - I say go for it!
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle213/picture748




I hope Belle has the opportunity to eventually make the new-to-her Mercury look just like this catalog picture again. A real diamond bicycle in the rough.

Dave


----------



## JOEL (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats. Great bike.


----------

